# Possibly looking for dog dog or dog breeder



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

We have been without a dog for a while a we are slowly starring to look into getting a dog if the right one shows up. Is there any one that has puppies or might be selling/Adopting out dogs.
We are not picky about the breed as long as it dose not have long fur
Thanks


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

More info please? 
what specifications other than not long haired (but you are in New Hampshire, I would have thought you wanted some coat...) are they to be a small house pet (but many large dogs would fit that specification as well)...
there are usu a fair amount of Anatolian shepherd pups available and they are have a nice thick but short coat...
I think GraceAlice over in Kansas has pups due soon (they are 75% anatolian but coats still fairly short)....


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay i will look. I am looking for a larger dog with medium to short hair


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> More info please?
> what specifications other than not long haired (but you are in New Hampshire, I would have thought you wanted some coat...) are they to be a small house pet (but many large dogs would fit that specification as well)...
> there are usu a fair amount of Anatolian shepherd pups available and they are have a nice thick but short coat...
> I think GraceAlice over in Kansas has pups due soon (they are 75% anatolian but coats still fairly short)....


I tried to PM her but it said that no one has that username


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Olivia are you guys looking for a pet? Or an LGD?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Pet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thought so  

Look on Pet Finder  that's where we bought our Golden  the breeder we found was super nice! I don't remember her name off the top of my head.. If y'all are interested in a Golden I could dig it out and pass it on to you when y'all come on Saturday


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Were not really inventively looking yet so I don't think well need it yet. Just if something comes up then we might think about it. And my parents aren't as excited about a dog yet so I'm kind of hopping that this thread could find me a litter that i can bring to my parents attention.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah, I see


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes so shhhhhh! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL  my lips are sealed


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Good!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

goatygirl said:


> I tried to PM her but it said that no one has that username


Sorry she is on another Forum, I was trying to look and see if she has a webpage for you,

here it is

http://whistlingtreesrabbitry.weebly.com/

But I think she is moving this summer so not sure what happened to her breeding plans--
it her rabbit website but you can ask about her Anatolian shepherd/ cross LGD dogs they are proven farm dogs and very good tempered...

She posted on Homesteading today about her dogs in one of the companion animal sections....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is another link, also in Kansas for anatolian -pyr pups-- and they do have puppies available--

http://livestockdogs.net/

also GraceAlice did breed and should have pups soon....


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not really looking for a gard dog but more of a pet type breed


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

goatygirl said:


> I'm not really looking for a gard dog but more of a pet type breed


What kind of pet dog- something hunty, lie around the house and follow you out and about while you are doing chores- guardy or sweet like a lab or spaniel...

Have you looked at the feedstore? I love looking at the fliers posted-- usu alot of collie/ mcnab/ heeler mixes...
Saw a really neat one cane corso- mastiff mixes (they actually are very people oriented and good with their people-- I like having pets that are also good deterrence)....


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking about that type. 
I can look next time I go to the feed store


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If you do end up getting a dog, please consider rescuing from a shelter. 5 million dogs and cats are put down in shelters each year, and most of them would make wonderful family pets. If you do decide to go with a breeder, make sure they are ethical and responsible, not a BYB. Good luck with your search!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------

